# Samsung 32 in LCDTV - Audio with no picture



## sofakingbeeg (Aug 18, 2008)

I have already replaced the power board (BN96-03775A) but that didn't seem to do the trick. I talked with support from Samsung Parts and they recommend I start with the power board and which I did.

I was also thinking about ordering the PCB Main Board (BN94-00963D) but that parts is a little more pricier than the power supply. I came across the backlight inverter (VIT70002.00) at ShopJimmy but am wanting to know... Am I heading down the right track with the backlight inverter or should I go with the PCB Main Board?

Manuf: Samsung
Model: LN-S3241DX

Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------

